# Goodbye Sam



## cboker (Jan 18, 2013)

I use to follow this site very regularly and really enjoyed it. I am sad to report we recently lost our beloved Sam at 11 1/2. He will be deeply missed, thank you all for your support over the years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Sam. 

Godspeed beautiful boy


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sam. What a sweet boy. I hope his love lives forever in your hearts.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Your picture really speaks to me as to who Sam was. Truly sorry for your loss. It is very, very hard. Thank you for being kind enough to let us know.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m so sorry. I haven’t been through that yet and cant imagine. Golden’s seem to just take your heart and go....precious dogs. My heart is with you


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry that you lost Sam. What a beautiful sweet boy. My heart goes out to you too.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sam. What a wonderful life you must have had. I hope in time the memories will ease your pain. Take care.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jpalamaro (Apr 1, 2017)

My post is just above yours as I lost Boomer to epilepsy less than a month ago. I still feel the pain and ache in my hears as he was 3+. But doesn't matter, we love these dogs as we love our fellow humans and the loss is not diminished because of time. But, I offer some advice that I received on this site, and you can see my THANKS post in the general discussion forum. I was going to WAIT, and almost was not going to replace Boomer. Well, replacing Sam will not bring him back nor diminish your love, as I found out replacing Boomer just yesterday. Consider it, my deepest condolences, and a new dog goes miles taking your time and energy, distracting from the depressing feelings of loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sam. I hope you will eventually find comfort thinking of the love you shared with him.


----------

